# 11 Weeks Pregnant and Hardly any Symptoms!!!!!



## LovesChoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,

Hope you can put my mind at rest. I am 11 weeks pregnant today. I am lucky enough to say that it was my first ever IVF cycle and I fell pregnant with twins. At my 7 weeks scan it showed one very small twin and one normal size twin both had good strong heartbeats. At my 9 weeks scan sadly there was no HB detected in the smallest twin and was told that my body would most likely absorb it. Just waiting on my appt from the hosp for my 12 week scan. Anyway up until now the only symptoms I am having are hunger, slight cramping in my abdomen which I have had on and off for the duration. No bleed or spotting and big boobs ( but not painfull) Is the lack of pregnancy symptoms ok or do I need to worry. Some ladies have awful MS but I haven't even felt nauseas ( not that I am complaning about that)  

Loveschoc xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Loveschoc 

Don't worry many ladies don't have symptoms. I didn't except a little nausea. Sorry to hear about the other twin. But no reason for you to be concerned. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## LovesChoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Kaz,

Thank you for you reply. You have eased my mind.

Roll on my 12 weeks scan. THat will def put my mind at rest.

X


----------

